# Lushie Plushie at the show



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pics Jill!!! Love all your pups


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, she blew all her coat and is bald, so she is home playing show dog with me.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

she is a beauty Jill!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks beautiful, Jill!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she's gorgeous!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

what a stunning girl! She looks so proud, standing there.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She is beautiful...........she's bald??????


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WB/ BOW today for her first points- so fun.


----------

